# Crystal SHRIMP promo!



## Ebi-Ken

please remove post


----------



## bigfishy

[


Ebi-Ken said:


> *So what's for sale?
> NOTE: most of the CRS are red legs
> CRS S/S+ grade $2.25 each
> CRS SS/SS+ (randomly selected) $7 each
> CRS SSS $12 each
> 
> CBS SSS $15 each
> 
> golden bees $5 each
> 
> snowballs $1.75 each
> 
> yellows $1.75 each
> 
> sulawesi erios (like many erios, survives in acidic water params no problem) $10 each or 10 for $6 each
> 
> Erios Japan Shiga $20
> 
> Erios Japan Sieblodonium $20
> 
> Bucephalandra 'Sintang' plantlet $40
> 
> The prices are reflected by the shipping which is why they are lower than group buys, however you can definitely team up to buy together to decrease each others shipping costs but this needs to be discussed amongst your participants.
> 
> Pictures and questions will most likely be answered on Monday June/11/2011. Prices can change at any moment and may actually drop even more depending on what the situation is.*


*

I got a few questions

What do you mean by most (red legs)? got a percentage? 

How red is the legs? solid red? or partial red? pinkish red? 

Is the CBS white legged? and again? solid white? or partial white?

I want to see pictures of these "red legged" CRS ^-^*


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bigfishy said:


> I got a few questions
> 
> What do you mean by most (red legs)? got a percentage?
> 
> and how red is the legs? solid red? or partial red?
> 
> I want to see pictures of these "red legged" CRS ^-^


Hi Alex:
Pictures and questions will most likely be answered on Monday June/11/2011

lol


----------



## bigfishy

Ebi-Ken said:


> Hi Alex:
> Pictures and questions will most likely be answered on Monday June/11/2011
> 
> lol


I am so excited, then why posted up so early? xD

If you can answer some of my questions right now, I can sleep better! 

Also, this is my first tank, I want my shrimps to be perfect! 

and

Monday is June 13th, 2011

June 11th, 2011 is already past  "FYI"


----------



## splur

2.25$ per CRS S/S+? How lol? I'll totally jump on that even though I don't have a tank set up yet... it'd suck for them to die.


----------



## dchow

Fantastic prices! Is there an expiry date on this?

ps, any people want to share a box?


----------



## sunsunsun

im interested if anyone wants to share a box.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bigfishy said:


> I am so excited, then why posted up so early? xD
> 
> If you can answer some of my questions right now, I can sleep better!
> 
> Also, this is my first tank, I want my shrimps to be perfect!
> 
> and
> 
> Monday is June 13th, 2011
> 
> June 11th, 2011 is already past  "FYI"


i looked most are 60-70% coverage of red legs, some are full coverage.

you can always ask your co-worker for help for your first tank. And can ask your boss for an employee discount for shrimp.

as for the date. can ya blame me! LOL partying all night because of the Canucks. and..... GO NUCKS GO! bring home the cup!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

splur said:


> 2.25$ per CRS S/S+? How lol? I'll totally jump on that even though I don't have a tank set up yet... it'd suck for them to die.


how not? lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken

dchow said:


> Fantastic prices! Is there an expiry date on this?
> 
> ps, any people want to share a box?


haven't decided on expiry there may or maynot be one. Just depends.


----------



## splur

I guess the shipping makes up for the cheaper prices. Pick-up not possible? Where are you located?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

splur said:


> I guess the shipping makes up for the cheaper prices. Pick-up not possible? Where are you located?


pickup is definetly possible =) just your plane ticket will exceed the cost of even shipping =P lol I'm all the way on western side of Canada, in Vancouver B.C. Which is why there is a box 3 choice which you can split with your friends. Ask a family member who is into fish and haven't thought of shrimp =)


----------



## Brian

I'm down to pitch in a box.

I'm looking at 10 shrimps.


----------



## Chris S

Moved to general marketplace...


----------



## bigfishy

I want 10 shrimps too

Sunsunsun
Brian
Bigfishy

and

who else?


----------



## Kerohime

I'm up to get 10 of the S/S+ grades. 

I'm in downtown Toronto if anyone wants to pitch in with me. ^^


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> I'm up to get 10 of the S/S+ grades.
> 
> I'm in downtown Toronto if anyone wants to pitch in with me. ^^


Done! I think we have our 4 people!

(Uptown)
Sunsunsun
bigfishy

(Downtown)
Brian
Kerohime

Meet halfway?


----------



## dchow

i'd take 20 in about a weeks time. need to finish cycle first.

Also downtown Toronto.


----------



## Kerohime

So the Downtown people now have a full box?

Can we figure out who will host the shipment?
I'm near Spadina and Dundas. Chinatown/U of T campus


----------



## bigfishy

Ebi-Ken said:


> i looked most are 60-70% coverage of red legs, some are full coverage.
> 
> you can always ask your co-worker for help for your first tank. And can ask your boss for an employee discount for shrimp.


Cool!

He won't help + no discount, because I am just a one day part time helper! :d


----------



## Hitch

o god....so tempting....


----------



## bigfishy

Hitch said:


> o god....so tempting....


get at least a bag n combine shipping with the uptown group!

58 / 4 = $14.5

^-^

$1.45 extra per shrimp!


----------



## Hitch

lol im not worried about the price at all. The issue for me right now is where I would put them.....this is going against all my efforts of cutting down the # of tanks...lol


----------



## Beijing08

WTH FRANK??!! Why would you do this after I've done a group buy with many members here?!...
Why didn't you tell me it was gonna happen this soon? Way to make me regret buying from your friend! 
this is insanity, hope prices won't go lower than that lol


----------



## Hitch

Beijing08 said:


> WTH FRANK??!! Why would you do this after I've done a group buy with many members here?!...
> Why didn't you tell me it was gonna happen this soon? Way to make me regret buying from your friend!
> this is insanity, hope prices won't go lower than that lol


lol, you could always just buy more.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Beijing08 said:


> WTH FRANK??!! Why would you do this after I've done a group buy with many members here?!...
> Why didn't you tell me it was gonna happen this soon? Way to make me regret buying from your friend!
> this is insanity, hope prices won't go lower than that lol


now now, you didn't tell me you still kept in contact with her LOL you one sly fox =P


----------



## Ebi-Ken

added more shrimp and including baby shrimps. Not only is it lower costing. You can fit more in each bag and as they grow easier to adapt to water conditions.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

also added package:

NON-GOING broke crystal tester package
There is also a tester package that I am making available where culled shrimps 8/10 or 80% will be high grade, SS and above package where you can have higher grades at a fraction of the price. These packages are available 1 per person per order/shipment.

crystal RED package is 10 reds mixed grade for $70
add $10 for 3-4 being high grade culled blacks


----------



## novice

Tempted - but............ and 

Dont see the wine reds @ 50% discounted rate


----------



## Ebi-Ken

novice said:


> Dont see the wine reds @ 50% discounted rate


theres alot of shrimps i didn't post. wine reds and BKK low low discounted prices only a few get to enjoy


----------



## camboy012406

omg!!! are you crazy frank??wat are you doing? thats the lowest price of crs shrimps I ever known!!!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

camboy012406 said:


> omg!!! are you crazy frank??wat are you doing? thats the lowest price of crs shrimps I ever known!!!


what am I doing?  so far there are 6 new people which have contacted me which are new to shrimp keeping. I'd say that this promo is working and am thinking of possibly expanding to others as well.


----------



## ThaChingster

Any GTAA members in Markham willing to split a box ?


----------



## bigfishy

ThaChingster said:


> Any GTAA members in Markham willing to split a box ?


memememe!

and sunsunsun


----------



## ThaChingster

bigfishy said:


> memememe!
> 
> and sunsunsun


Well count me in your buy


----------



## bigfishy

How are we going to do this thou?

Box three ~ $58

$58 / 4 people = $14.50

I just want a bag of S/S+ grade $2.25 x 10 = $22.50 + $14.50 (shipping) = $37

I have my $37 ready..


----------



## ThaChingster

bigfishy said:


> How are we going to do this thou?
> 
> Box three ~ $58
> 
> $58 / 4 people = $14.50
> 
> I just want a bag of S/S+ grade $2.25 x 10 = $22.50 + $14.50 (shipping) = $37
> 
> I have my $37 ready..


I'm contemplating whether to get Camboy's 30 for 10 CRS deal or order these. If anything, I might buy half a bag, $18.50 for 5 CRS when you guys order.


----------



## bigfishy

ThaChingster said:


> I'm contemplating whether to get Camboy's 30 for 10 CRS deal or order these. If anything, I might buy half a bag, $18.50 for 5 CRS when you guys order.


The only reason im paying the extra $0.70 per shrimp is I want my shrimp to have red legs.

If camboy's CRS have a bit of red in their legs, I will drop this deal too!


----------



## Beijing08

ThaChingster said:


> I'm contemplating whether to get Camboy's 30 for 10 CRS deal or order these. If anything, I might buy half a bag, $18.50 for 5 CRS when you guys order.


tell him to show a picture. He used to only have A- S grades. I would like to see some S+ tiger tooth or narrow V bands.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

camboy012406, i'm going to ask that you post in your own thread this is not a place for you to dispute whatever it is that you please or advertise whatever it is you want.

also, the following: those aren't crystal blacks. you can tell from the head part covereage. Those are bumblebee shrimps.


camboy012406 said:


> and also i have now 100+ babies v band bee shrimp, not the messy ugly pattern


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Until Sunday night June 19th 11:59pm western pacific time I am going to give GTA members a sweet deal. 

1 per household/address

Deal 1: 15 CRS SS-SSS mix ( roughly half and half) for $130 + shipping($48)

Deal 2: 40 CRS SS-SSS mix (roughly half and half, possibly more that are closer to SSS looking) for $310 + shipping 58


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Ebi-Ken said:


> Until Sunday night June 19th 11:59pm western pacific time I am going to give GTA members a sweet deal.
> 
> 1 per household/address
> 
> Deal 1: 15 CRS SS-SSS mix ( roughly half and half) for $130 + shipping($48)
> 
> Deal 2: 40 CRS SS-SSS mix (roughly half and half, possibly more that are closer to SSS looking) for $310 + shipping 58


less than 3 hours before this package ends. only a few more deal 2 packages left.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

only 1 package for deal 2 left and 3 packages of deal 1 left. 

all goldens spoken for.


----------



## dchow

*Group Buy*

Pending my tank doesn't spike over the weekend Kerohime and I are going to do a 3 bag order after the weekend for delivery on Wednesday. We have room for one more bag if someone wants to join in.

Please send me a PM.

Edit: In downtown Toronto right off the DVP or QEW. Accessible by TTC. I'm like 3 blocks from Coxwell station.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

This offer is now going to be closed as of saturday night 11:59pm eastern time. Moderators please close thread or move to http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=64 that way I can refer back to it. I'm going to use this time to see what impact it has had for the people whom had purchased from me and see what their experiences are. Who knows, maybe I will reopen this offer. Final verdict in 1 week =)


----------



## Kerohime

Thank you so much for these beautiful specimens.


----------



## dchow

Thanks Frank!

Purchased a few crs from Frank as kind of starter set in the hobby. I was interested in getting CRS for a while now but this special definitely made me take the plunge. 

I've already had a few people come and ooh and awe at them. They're such interesting creatures. My neice would even like some now.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Kerohime said:


> Thank you so much for these beautiful specimens.





dchow said:


> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Purchased a few crs from Frank as kind of starter set in the hobby. I was interested in getting CRS for a while now but this special definitely made me take the plunge.
> 
> I've already had a few people come and ooh and awe at them. They're such interesting creatures. My neice would even like some now.


glad to hear =) especially since they made it through the heat and the strike =P


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ebi-Ken said:


> glad to hear =) especially since they made it through the heat and the strike =P


So when is this deal going to be back up AGAIN?  im soooo excited to finish my cycling and get these shrimpies!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

brapbrapboom said:


> So when is this deal going to be back up AGAIN?  im soooo excited to finish my cycling and get these shrimpies!


ok due to popular demand I am putting this back up. and have included tangerine tigers and blue rili.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ebi-Ken said:


> ok due to popular demand I am putting this back up. and have included tangerine tigers and blue rili.


Ahhhhh!!! So sooon!!! T_____T im still cycling! Lol! I keep on missing out  ill maybe get some after another batch of this sale


----------



## Ebi-Ken

brapbrapboom said:


> Ahhhhh!!! So sooon!!! T_____T im still cycling! Lol! I keep on missing out  ill maybe get some after another batch of this sale


sure =)

and heres an eye candy of a perfect flower


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ebi-Ken said:


> sure =)
> 
> and heres an eye candy of a perfect flower


Thats so bad ass Frank!! D:


----------



## Ebi-Ken

show you an even more badass pic lateron =P


----------



## brapbrapboom

Anyone wants to split box? We order it by Thursday so it'll be shipped by Friday but it has to be next week  

Im located at Lawrence west and Keele


----------



## brapbrapboom

anyone? yes? no?


----------



## twong

brapbrapboom said:


> anyone? yes? no?


hi brapbrapboom which grade(s) are you going for? I am brand new to this forum but i am interested to get some better quality CRS/CBS


----------



## brapbrapboom

twong said:


> hi brapbrapboom which grade(s) are you going for? I am brand new to this forum but i am interested to get some better quality CRS/CBS


FINALLY!! lol! Actually, im getting those S/S+ CRS just want someone to share the shipping with  inbox me


----------



## Ebi-Ken

I am going to do a volume discount. I have at least 30 packages available.

100 CRS SS/SS+ mixed for $650 SHIPPED!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Anyone else wants to share a box?


----------



## dchow

Anyone downtown wants to share a box? I have some interest in picking up a few more. I will only be ordering if the 4 bags are full to minimize shipping costs

Willing to host. My home is close to DVP / Gardiner and right off the subway line ( Coxwell Stn). Please PM me.


----------



## brapbrapboom

dchow said:


> Anyone downtown wants to share a box? I have some interest in picking up a few more. I will only be ordering if the 4 bags are full to minimize shipping costs
> 
> Willing to host. My home is close to DVP / Gardiner and right off the subway line ( Coxwell Stn). Please PM me.


PM zenkeri, and laurahnm they wanted to order as well but ours were already shipped. Good luck mate!


----------



## dchow

I should probably include that I can accomadate 2.5-3 bags (25-30) shrimp in the order for anyone else. I'll take more or less depending on the needs of the other(s) in the order.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

updated list


----------



## brapbrapboom

Thank you for the shrimpies Frank! theyre really bad a**!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

brapbrapboom said:


> Thank you for the shrimpies Frank! theyre really bad a**!


i knew you'd like them =P If people knew what you got at what price. They'd freak!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ebi-Ken said:


> i knew you'd like them =P If people knew what you got at what price. They'd freak!


SSHHHHH Frank!! Now now, lets get them interested! *evil laugh* MUHUHUHHAHAHA!


----------



## Kerohime

I keep trying to google pumpkin shrimp to see what they look like, but all I get are recipes for stews. 

lol


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ebi-Ken said:


> i knew you'd like them =P If people knew what you got at what price. They'd freak!


a nice piece of creature that ive obtained from this GREAT person


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Kerohime said:


> I keep trying to google pumpkin shrimp to see what they look like, but all I get are recipes for stews.
> 
> lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken

brapbrapboom said:


> a nice piece of creature that ive obtained from this GREAT person


oh yah forgot there was an SSS lol. now if people knew how much you paid for that they will FREAK even more. lol


----------



## dchow

Okay, since some of the things I want are sold out atm there is a 2 week wait on my order.

So, I'm trying to get together a larger group order. I already have the 4 bags required for shipping. I was informed that shipping costs increase from 4 bags on wards is nominal ranging between 60-80 dollars (total) up to ~25 bags.

So... if anyone wants to add to my groups current order I would be happy to oblige. I would appreciate if you would pay upfront for LIVESTOCK with shipping due upon arrival.

Shipping will be split according to the percentage of bags that is in your order.

Example: 8 bags are shipped for 80 dollars and you have 2 bags then you are to pay 2/8 of shipping or a cost of $20.

I live here: http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=earl+b....820309&sspn=37.953074,86.572266&z=16&iwloc=A

You can see I am close to the TTC and highways. For payment I can meet most days after 4PM.


----------



## splur

I would potentially be in for that but my tank is still cycling and he seems to be out of the shrimp I want (CRS A-S).


----------



## dchow

... I don't ACTUALLY live at that school (if it wasn't perfectly obvious). I went to the school I linked on google maps for 10 years as a child though. I can literally throw a rock and hit the school.


----------



## dchow

dchow said:


> Okay, since some of the things I want are sold out atm there is a 2 week wait on my order.
> 
> So, I'm trying to get together a larger group order. I already have the 4 bags required for shipping. I was informed that shipping costs increase from 4 bags on wards is nominal ranging between 60-80 dollars (total) up to ~25 bags.
> 
> So... if anyone wants to add to my groups current order I would be happy to oblige. I would appreciate if you would pay upfront for LIVESTOCK with shipping due upon arrival.
> 
> Shipping will be split according to the percentage of bags that is in your order.
> 
> Example: 8 bags are shipped for 80 dollars and you have 2 bags then you are to pay 2/8 of shipping or a cost of $20.
> 
> I live here: http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=earl+b....820309&sspn=37.953074,86.572266&z=16&iwloc=A
> 
> You can see I am close to the TTC and highways. For payment I can meet most days after 4PM.


Taking orders until August 7th. We're up to 6 bags so shipping per bag should be ~$10-12 per bag right now. More orders = less shipping per bag. Please send me a PM if you're interested. Delivery date within the following week to 10 days (not yet scheduled).


----------



## dchow

Delivery is scheduled for August 11th. This is a Thursday if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

updated list!


----------



## missindifferent

dchow said:


> Delivery is scheduled for August 11th. This is a Thursday if anyone else is interested.


I'm kinda interested in the CRS (A-S) grade... let you know for sure tmr.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Attention everyone! 

This promo is going to end August 10th


----------



## dchow

Ebi-Ken said:


> Attention everyone!
> 
> This promo is going to end August 10th


Get your orders in!  Fantastic promo Ebi-Ken. Thanks for giving us the opportunity to own some great shrimp at a fantastic price.


----------

